# Adhesive



## Samjpikey (17 Sep 2013)

Hey guys , 
I want to stick a load of lava rock together , what do you recommend ?? 
Seen some people just use super glue for moss etc 
Or do I need the 'aquarium approved ' stuff ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pike (17 Sep 2013)

super glue is what the salty side use to stick corals. i use it for anubias etc .only other would be the milliput  paste .


----------



## ian_m (17 Sep 2013)

I useed JBL Haru Adhesive (Zooplus £12) to stick the rocks for my loach cave together.


----------



## foxfish (17 Sep 2013)

Silicone!


----------



## pike (17 Sep 2013)

tried silicone its too felxi for rocks


----------



## foxfish (17 Sep 2013)

Umm that should not be the case, once set silicone it is extremely strong?
Super glue is not going to work but epoxy will, (millput).
Polyurethane glues are inert when cured (available in 310 cartridge tubes like silicone) & very ridged after a couple of hours, if you have a lot of rock that would be a good choice but milliput is the stuff to use for small jobs.


----------



## Samjpikey (17 Sep 2013)

What about araldite ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (17 Sep 2013)

Milliput  Epoxy Putty - Milliput


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Sep 2013)

I've seen the guy from The Green Machine using a hot glue gun...I'm going to try this in my next tank


----------



## foxfish (18 Sep 2013)

Yeah that sounds like a good idea although I have no idea if the glue is aquarium safe apart from what you just said!


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Sep 2013)

Milliput seems promising , will give that a go , 
I'm hoping to glue a load of lava rock together to create a 'drop off' effect in my 35 Liter  
Thanks for that guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (18 Sep 2013)

Just a note - milliput uses oxygen when it cures. Probably not much of an issue if you are scaping the rocks prior to adding them to the tank - more of a problem in reef aquariums.

Also Epo Putty is a good alternative - found it works better than milliput.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Sep 2013)

Ok cheers , 
 so is there anything I need to stay clear from ?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyweasel (19 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> Yeah that sounds like a good idea although I have no idea if the glue is aquarium safe apart from what you just said!


 I have used a hot glue gun, with Bostik "All-Purpose" glue sticks, without any problems.


----------



## biffster (19 Sep 2013)

hot glue turns white over time with it being in water


----------



## foxfish (19 Sep 2013)

Hot glues sounds like such a great idea, I was wondering if there was some reason why it is not used as standard on every forum... turning white sound like the reason!


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Sep 2013)

Turning white  could be a reason not to use hot glue, but with lava rock it should be easy to cover the glue with some grind up rock sprinkled over the still hot glue...and of course hide the glue as much as possible at the back.


----------



## sparkyweasel (19 Sep 2013)

Yep, whatever you use, put the glue where it doesn't show.


----------

